# My NEW Custom Gheenoe LT25 RAPTOR



## nchorley (May 23, 2011)

Here is the command station and LED's.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats! Sweet boat!


----------



## Tjthompson (Aug 30, 2012)

She's sexy


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I like!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

What size motor?  Looks super skinny!


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

damn nick you need to chill out man that things nuts. Tell dylan we need to make a NSB trip bring all the boats. PS gimme your number i have some questions.


----------

